# Who couldn't love this face??



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh Lola you are stunning! 

Nb: Is Lola from a working cocker, as I notice her ears are high set such as featured in a working cocker?


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Such a little cutie! I swear she just keeps on getting prettier with age. N xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love her. She has such a shiny beautiful coat. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

She is stunning.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw thanks everyone! She is beautiful by nature too!

Sue T - yes mum was working cocker!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I've always had a bit of a soft spot for Lola... but now...! She is a stunner!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Turi. Saffi's looking lovely too!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ohhhhhh I love that face


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Actually I love all of her


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hehe thanks!! I just found her elbow and nose deep in my newly planted Hosta!! I just can't be mad though... Her face looked so cute and sooo guilty! She's having her funny half hour including a mad doodle dash (we haven't walked today because the rain hasn't stopped).


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Lola is the most human looking poo I have ever seen! I just want to place a crown on her head as she always looks so majestic!! She is absolutely stunning and gorgeous!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She has such soulful eyes, a very pretty girl.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw thanks guys... I love sharing her with you all xx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lola looks beautiful...gorgeous face, and I love her 'trousers'


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhhh Lola, she's beautiful xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks so intelligent, I think it's her eyes, she looks like she could communicate so much x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She communicates with her eyes and her voice! I've got a talker!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

What a sweetie I love her She has such amazing big eyes!


----------

